# I feel tired and completely blind



## meowitsraygun (Jul 9, 2013)

Lately it doesn't matter how much I sleep I get or if I practically dose myself with coffee, I'm just dead. Also my vision is such shit as well. I'm aware there's nothing physically wrong with my eyes but in my mind it's so hard to see. It feels like brain fog on crack. It's becoming extremely difficult to have the smallest social interactions. I'm either at ground zero, no emotion or I'm sobbing uncontrollably.

HELP.

What makes you feel better? Even if it seems silly.


----------



## Danosa (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to feel like this ALL the time and occasionally get it nowadays. It was horrible. Getting my eyes evaluated helped. Like you say, nothing physically wrong with the eyes, but still hard to see. Check this out

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5183223_do-eyeglass-prism-lenses-work_.html

I ended up getting these types of glasses and it has helped tremendously with the blindness feeling and also headaches I used to get. I didn't know it was actually contributing to my DR.

Also, resting with my eyes closed and a cool, wet towel or cloth on top of them helps. Wearing sunglasses so they don't get unnecessarily tired. Try meditation too. Look up ways to meditate or try sitting in the dark, quite place on a comfortable surface and just close your eyes and focus calmly on your own breath.

Hope some of this may help!


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont know why, but when I close my left eye and look around, I got a better vision as things become more 3D. If you put eyeglasses on, vision gets better for a while also. Making a small circle with two fingers and looking through it makes the same effect (like in the picture http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1598/PreviewComp/SuperStock_1598R-10022614.jpg).

I dont know but these things seem to be related to EMDR techniques.


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

If you are crying uncontrollably, doesn't it indicate you have emotions?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

She means not feeling emotionally connected to others ....I can cry but that's all I can feel that or frustration..


----------



## morgenstrn (Aug 16, 2013)

I used to feel like that all the time. Keeping a journal is great to let out emotions and reconnect to oneself.

Also if you can reading books helps tremendously


----------

